# MK4 1.8T Swap



## Sharino (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 03 2.0L Golf 4dr that I plan to swap in a 1.8T AWP w/6spd 02M from a 04 GLI wreck. I know this should be pretty straight forward but I cannot seem to find any info on the wiring. I am quite familar with swaps, done plenty of BMW engine swaps and wired in standalones but just looking for some info that may help me with the grunt work. Before people say its not worth it, just buy a GTI, my labour is free, the GLI paid for itself with the seats and other items I sold, so engine/trans is basically free and I enjoy a challenge.

Any tips or links? If not, I will be documenting everything if people are interested.

Thanks!


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm starting my swap tomorrow night. i have a 2000 golf and got a awp 5 speed gti donor. I'm attempting to use the the engine harness, one section of wiring runs under brake booster that connects to the rest.

i now nothing about 6 speed wiring. for me i can use either trans, and the fuse boxes and many other parts are the same. you will need the front suspension so watch before you order coilovers. bigger steering knuckles and all that jazz on the 6 speed.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

its easy, do not remove the wiring harness from the engine, just follow it under the rain tray and unplug it from the ECU and the connectors from the interior (also under the rain tray). Transmission is simple, the plugs are the same on your car, unless its auto. what is going to be a pain will be the Drive by wire, you need to remove the pedal assembly off the GLI cut the harness and solder it all back together on to your car. PM me for more questions. i have done this plenty of times. oh, you also need the shift linkage from the GLI to make the 02M work. is you car drive by cable?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

As an 03, he has dbw.

Ecu is the hardest part. Either get a 2.0 turbo tune for your ecu and swap the ignition coil harness section and cam posiion sensor end, or get an awp ecu with immo delete and use an awp harness.

If you have a manual right now, you should be able to swap the axle flanges and keep your stock axles (not.needing to swap suspension parts). If you can't swap the flanges then you will need the gli bearing houses, axles, calipers, and carriers.

I pulled off a 2.0 to 1.8t swap with auto to manual swap in 24 work hours at a total cost of 2000.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

I have a 01 AEG Golf and plan on swapping my 04 AWP O2M into it, my AEG is throttle by cable, cant i simply unplug the ecu and motor harnest and put my throttle body on the AWP and reconnect program the ECU so i wont run throttle by wire, and traction!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If you flash your dbc cable ecu to a chipped turbo tune then yes, swap the throttle body and hook that **** up


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

My swap is under way. I put a 2003 AWP inplace of my 2000 AEG. I need to install dash and connect engine harness. 

Get a donor car, you need the following to do an 00 to an 03 and up:
Engine 
Trans
Ecu
Cluster
Key fob
Full harness from front to back
Axles
Intercooler
Exhaust 
Gas/brake pedal bracket
Front knuckles/hubs with front brakes
For abs to work you have to swap modules and a few lines
Airbag modules
I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things
There's a lot you can use and a few short cuts, but do it right.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

For the 6 speed swap you need entire front suspension.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

LowNSlow8V said:


> For the 6 speed swap you need entire front suspension.


Flase.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

crazymoforz said:


> Flase.


False* 

So you can switch a few things around. I'm just saying if you have everything in a car you can just move it all over.


----------



## Karl R (Nov 9, 2011)

why full harness? you just don need to make a wiring from the pedal to the ecu?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

LowNSlow8V said:


> False*
> 
> So you can switch a few things around. I'm just saying if you have everything in a car you can just move it all over.


well the 2.0 came with smaller brakes, all you really need to do is swap the spindles, calipers, lines ect. no need to change the subframe because its the same. suspension? no because 2.0 and 1.8T weigh about the same. (waste of time)


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Karl R said:


> why full harness? you just don need to make a wiring from the pedal to the ecu?


to convert to DBW, you need to make a simple harness to plug into the blue connector under the rain tray. also change the pedal assembly because DBW and DBC are different.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Or just use AEG turbo software, or use an AEB ecu and engine harness. Both options are much easier than retrofitting dbw.


----------



## 1slowassgolf (May 30, 2011)

Changing masters for brakes? No way


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Or just use AEG turbo software, or use an AEB ecu and engine harness. Both options are much easier than retrofitting dbw.


DBW could be retrofitted in about an hour. It more complicated finding a new wiring harness, buying, shipping, programming ECU. ETC. ill make a DIY on how to do it. Very Simple Process. Like wiring a stereo wiring harness to stock plug. Seriously its that simple.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Really? It's been a while since I looked at the bentley but the last time I did, I could have sworn there was more to it than that. But either way, if you're installing a 1.8t ecu, you still have to retrofit the engine harness, (or change sensor and coilpack ends and add a map and seriously, f that)


----------



## Karl R (Nov 9, 2011)

if you have a complete donor car...and you take the 2.slow tranny..you just need the engine wiring..ecu..cluster.. keys and make a wiring for the gas pedal??


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

I should be finishing my swap up this Saturday. I bought a donor, so everything was there. I'm not sayin you can't do it other ways. The hardest part in my opinion was gas.pedal bracket and putting the harness in. If you go a different route you need other resources. Do whatever works best for you. I never switched the gas pedal bracket, I took the 1.8t one, cut it in half (the clutch side is the same) and.just grinded the prongs off of my 2.0 bracket in the car and bolted the DBW half on. I took the 2.0 key blade and put it on the 1.8t remote, keeping originaly lock cylinder.


----------



## Karl R (Nov 9, 2011)

i do the same thing for the keys! why do you just make a wiring for the gas pedal instead of change all the car wiring?

sorry for my english:banghead:


----------

